# Kioti will not regenerate



## dwilfong11 (2 mo ago)

I have a Kioti DK5310HSE tractor with the 3H-TH4C engine and it has the check eng light on. 
The power is in default mode and will not rev above 1400rpm. 
The regeneration will not work when you try and manual use it as stated in the manual.
SO can you force it to rev up and cook out the crap?
Will it reset if you try and do this?
Am at the mercy of the dealer and his lap top for $510 road call to check it out clear it and do a forced regen?
Need some help........................


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
How old is your tractor? I thought Tier 4 pollution controls were warranted for extended length of time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I know nothing about your Kioti regeneration system, but my normal approach to any computer problem is to reboot. Disconnect the battery for half an hour and reconnect, see if anything changes.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

First thing I would do is drain the diesel (assuming you checked for water at fuel filter). Fresh fuel from different source. II don't have a check engine light, regen warning and regen process 2 lights. Check air filter etc. Luck. MY BAD, I have a light, just never seen it on.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

dwilfong11 said:


> I have a Kioti DK5310HSE tractor with the 3H-TH4C engine and it has the check eng light on.
> The power is in default mode and will not rev above 1400rpm.
> The regeneration will not work when you try and manual use it as stated in the manual.
> SO can you force it to rev up and cook out the crap?
> ...



Are you sure that your "water in fuel" light is not on? My 2021 CK3510 is very picky about the least little bit of water or if it even thinks there is water in the fuel........All I have to do is unscrew the plastic cap on the bottom of the fuel filter and drain about a cup or so of fuel out and it goes right back to normal until it thinks it might have water in the fuel.....


----------

